# Best way to store saddles at home?



## painted ponies (4 December 2010)

Ive finally brought my saddles home as am not riding at the minute.  I only rent a room so am not able to put saddle racks up so what would be the best way to store my saddles in the long term?  

The way I normally would be pommel and front of knee roll on the floor type thing but this seems to kind of bend the front of the knee rolls on my jumping saddles and they are nice soft frence leather so dont really want to ruin them.  Any other creatove suggestiones much appreciated!


----------



## Izzwizz (4 December 2010)

I would stand it the way you have described.  Not much else you can do if you cant put a saddle rack up anywhere.


----------



## Steeleydan (4 December 2010)

Have you got room for a free standing saddle stand? Or you could buy an old fashioned free standing wooden towel rail, dirt cheap in 2nd hand shops, or on the back of a chair maybe.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (4 December 2010)

I have mine on a saddle stand in the smaller and very messy spare room


----------



## Izzwizz (4 December 2010)

Steeleydan said:



			Have you got room for a free standing saddle stand? Or you could buy an old fashioned free standing wooden towel rail, dirt cheap in 2nd hand shops, or on the back of a chair maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a good idea.  The stand could double up as something to put the odd jumper on too or something similar.


----------



## Steeleydan (4 December 2010)

IzzWizz I have one in my bedroom to put clothes on.


----------



## Cuppatea (4 December 2010)

do you have your 'own' bannisters? I used to put mine on there till  got a rack. how bout moving the bed off the wall a bit and putting it on the headboard?


----------



## Paint Me Proud (4 December 2010)

I agree - bannisters are a god send for saddle storing (just dont tell my parents that it is a long term storage place )


----------



## Cuppatea (4 December 2010)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I agree - bannisters are a god send for saddle storing (just dont tell my parents that it is a long term storage place )
		
Click to expand...

mine lasted for _years _on the bannisters!! that was till my sister developed an allergy to horses and refused to go upstairs past it! suited me fine but had to get a rack then


----------



## mulledwhine (4 December 2010)

I have run out of saddle racks so I am using the cross bar of my bike atm


----------



## Paint Me Proud (4 December 2010)

forgot to add - dining room chair backs are also good storage racks too!


----------

